# Travel Destinations > South America >  Cookymaster

## johnwhat

There are hundreds of job options in the health and wellness field, many of which do not require any additional education beyond a bachelors degree. As a health and wellness graduate, you would be able to immediately enter the workforce and start making a difference in peoples lives. If you decide to pursue a higher degree in the medical field, health and wellness will provide you with a strong, solid background on which to build. Read more to learn if health and wellness is the right program for you.

----------


## jacobcart

do you have more information?

----------

